# Gripping!



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm still a newbie and now that I've actually gotten over the first hurdle of just learning how to strip/clean and fire my gun, I'd like to improve my marksmanship. Anybody got a photo demonstrating the proper (i'm assuming this is relative) grip. I have an XD9 tactical. 

I am planning to take a basic course but I'm still recovering from the initial cash outlay for the gun and stuff to clean it. Maybe someone knows of a link. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a link with help cd's that you may find useful. Good luck.
http://gunvideo.com/


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

You might check out this thread on our sister site tacticgunforum:

http://www.tacticalgunforum.com/showthread.php?t=140

Our good moderator, Mike Barham posts some excellent photos.

WM


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

You'll get this in your class... but a basic grip starts with your shooting hand. Sorry, no pics but here's a poorly done description of proper shooting grip.

Grip the gun securely but not too tight (you don't want to white knuckle it).

Index finger should be straight forward along the trigger guard until you're ready to shoot. Your other fingers are where the actual gripping strength come from. They wrap under the trigger guard.

Your thumb should rest the opposite direction around the tips of your middle and / or ring finger.

Your off hand can either A:

Cup under the butt of the pistol and wrap up around your shooting hand

Or B:

Place your off-hand index finger across the front of your middle finger and wrap your fingers around your closed shooting hand. Thumbs should rest together, side-by-side... or off hand thumb just below shooting hand thumb.

Use your off hand to pull back and "set" your grip. Your shooting hand and arm should be rigid, straight. Your off hand pulls back and creates pressure against your shooting hand shoulder.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks you guys. I was away for a couple days and just checked in. I appreciate the help.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Google Todd Jarrett and you'll see a You Tube video of him discussing the proper grip and sight picture.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

i did and i will watch it a bunch of times thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto the advice to watch Jarrett shoot (also Rob Leatham, Matt Burkett, Brian Enos, etc, etc.). The thumbs-forward grip in use by virtually all the top practical shooters is the way to go. The old cup-and-saucer, low thumb, Weaver high-thumb and other techniques are pretty well obsolete now. Use "The Grip."

If you can find a copy of J. Michael Plaxco's _Shooting from Within_, buy it. It is probably the best investment in shooting skill you can make outside of a class from one of the above shooters.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

I'll check that out. Thanks!


----------

